# monkey in pink meets piglet (also wearing pink) = Besties



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

That is just toooo cute.


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh, goodness…that made me cry crocodile tears. So sweet.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

absolutely beyond cute...

thx 4 sharing


----------

